# Ummm... uhhh... *stutters* Size



## Journey

I feel really embarassed by noticing this, and even bringing this up, but I've been thinking about it lately.

My son's is the only uncirc'ed penis I've ever seen. All these other little boys seem to have REALLY small penis'. Like, the size of a fingertip. My son's, at 1 ½, is almost as big as my entire pinky finger (when soft).

Is it normal to be that much bigger than the circumcised counterparts? Are all these other little boys experiencing the hidden shaft thing? Is my son just especially blessed? :LOL

I don't want you to think that I'm going around comparing my son's penis size to all these little boys... I used to work in a daycare, and I used to do childcare out of my own home, also watching friends' little boys... well, changing a diaper you're bound to notice, and it's REALLY noticeable with my son, and it wasn't with these other little boys.

My friend who had never seen an uncirc'ed penis before nearly did a double take when she saw how big my son's penis is. Even seeing where the head is under the foreskin, his penis is much bigger than his peers'.

I don't want to be considered a freak for noticing this, but I can't really discuss it with anybody IRL. It's not something you discuss, ykwim?

I've heard that 1/3 of the penis is cut off during a circumcision... but he seems to be more than 1/3 bigger. More like 2/3-3/4 bigger.

Okay, now I'll


----------



## polka123

our ds seem the same way !
dh & i were a tad surprised also.
he has a boy from a prior marriage that was circ'd & he said his other ds was about 1/2 of what our ds has there.
i've watched enuf kids that were circ'd & noticed the same thing as you.
i have no med facts about this subject but am curious to know.


----------



## beccaboo

My ds (5) is intact, but his penis is much smaller than the kids in his swimming class - both circ'ed and intact. I think there is just a fairly large range of "normal"!

I read something Frank wrote a couple months ago that some penises are quite small when flaccid, but, uh, redeem themselves when they're erect. So I'm hoping that will be the case for my son.







I know, weird to talk about...

Becca


----------



## polka123

hence the term "some are show-ers & some are grow-ers"
:LOL


----------



## Nemmer

I was just thinking yesterday about some of my first thoughts in reaction to DS's circumcision. That was one thing that really shocked me! After the circ was done, it was as though his poor little penis had practically disappeared!







It seemed to be about 1/3 or 1/4 the previous size.


----------



## ~Jenna~

OMG I've noticed this too with my ds! I've never talked about it with anyone before - just didn't want to sound like I was a freak and/or bragging. Even the nurse at the pedi's office commented on how large my ds's penis is. I guess she just isn't used to seeing them intact. I'm still a little weirded out by that comment though.


----------



## lizzie

Well, at least I don't have to feel like the 'Lone Ranger' any more!







With my ds and nephew, comparison is - unfortunately - constant in their lives, they're just 3 months apart... but while nephew seems bigger around, ds is definitely longer. My mom is probably the only family member who changes them both routinely though, and she hasn't commented. I haven' seen nephew naked for months, so who knows what it's like now. But he's a super-chunk, and ds is trim and muscular, so I think that might have something to do with it, too.

Lizzie


----------



## MamaAllNatural

That's not weird. How could you not notice? I haven't seen a circed penis (child's) for so long, I think I'd be shocked! I've heard they look like tiny little buttons when you're accustomed to the normal penis. Of course a substantial amount of the circed boy's penis' have been cut off. So they have less than they're supposed to. Your son's got everything God and Mother Nature gave him - and it shows!


----------



## LavenderMae

One of my dh's friend's girl friends has on more than one occassion commented on the size of my ds's penis (he is a nudest :LOL). She asked me if it was so big (







) because he was intact, I said that and probably genetics (she was very umm interested in the genetics part, quit thinking about my dh girl). Of course she still thinks she'll circ if she has a son one day. This after all I have told her, oh well.


----------



## summerdgo

Between my three intact sons there is definitely size variation (beyond age), so I second the opinion that there is a wide range of normal sizes. That said, my oldest son got at least three comments (that I remember) on his size when he was in diapers in preschool. My stepson is circed and definitely looks smaller, but maybe it is more genetics since his half brother seems smaller than my older intact boys. (Did those relationships make sense?) You'd think that in a culture so obsessed with size, people would want to keep all they've got!


----------



## wintermom14

I would say that it is not unusual as a mom to notice this. I have heard comments, some funny, some rude when changing my boys, esp when my oldest was younger since he was a premee born with a defect called cryptorchidism that caused the area around his scrotum and penis to be very tight and small. I heard comments from relatives, including my MIL comparing his size to his intact older boy cousins when they would be changing or swimming, etc..I have heard stories from my SIL who works for a day care centre says that she cant help but notice this sometimes. Some of the intact ones just seem to look larger and well, more natural.

Deb


----------



## Aura_Kitten

hmm, well my first reaction *would* be to agree with you 100%, if i were only basing it on my son vs. all the circ'd boys i've seen.

*however*... i've seen 2 other intact baby penises (my sister's boys) and they're *much* smaller than my son's. i think it's like everything else ~ kids are different no matter what. (i'm just happy my sister decided not to circ ~ there wouldn't be anything left on those poor boys :LOL)...


----------



## MamaAllNatural

Quote:

_Originally posted by klothos_
*(i'm just happy my sister decided not to circ ~ there wouldn't be anything left on those poor boys*
You know, my friend who I begged not to circ did and her son had an inverted penis afterwards! I'm also glad your sister didn't circ!


----------



## Aura_Kitten

Quote:

her son had an inverted penis afterwards!
OMG









i had NO IDEA anything like that could happen!


----------



## mamacrab

I really don't think it has anything to do with intact / circumsized.

My ds is intact and I babysit so I change a lot of diapers. DS is definitely among the smaller!

(DS, please forgive me for posting this!)


----------



## Justice2

I remember when my ds was about 3 months old. We had houseguests (A family of three) living with us. I was changing ds's diaper (he is circ'd, but none of my future children will be) and the guy looks over at my ds's penis (which was erect, probably because he had to pee, which he did, all over me!) and then looks at my dh and says "Wow, you have alot to be proud of in that boy" My dh just grinned, but I was highly offended (as if I wouldn't be proud of my son regardless of his penis size). Why are men so damn concerned with size??? It makes no sense to me and I would love to be able to keep my son out of that type of social expectations. Probably not likely though.


----------



## noodle4u

I imagine men are so concerned with sized because they've had a good deal chopped off at birth.


----------



## Marsupialmom

My grandpa (not all up there on social skills because of age) made a comment that my son was built like a horse at three months. There was times, like you, I woundered. But as he has grown I don't think his penis has muchl, at least not proportionately.


----------



## Frankly Speaking

Quote:

_Originally posted by Marsupialmom_
*My grandpa (not all up there on social skills because of age)*
One of the good things about getting old is you can say outrageous things and get away with it because people think it is because of age. :LOL :LOL :LOL










Frank


----------



## EBM

This thread makes me feel like crap....


----------



## polka123

Quote:

_Originally posted by Frankly Speaking_
*One of the good things about getting old is you can say outrageous things and get away with it because people think it is because of age. :LOL :LOL :LOL
Frank*
:LOL :LOL :LOL
I will love to be able to use that excuse when I am officially old enuf.

Right now, if I say something like above.....people just look @ me like I'm crazy


----------



## Frankly Speaking

They still look at you like you are crazy. You just fake a tic and give a palsy shake or two and drool down the side of your chin and they go away quietly. :LOL :LOL :LOL

Frank


----------



## Jilian

People actually make comments about the size of my son's penis and it makes me laugh. They say "You shouldn't be calling him "little Aiden" anymore. or "Some day he'll make some lady very happy" I think it is just because none of my friends/family have ever seen an uncirced penis before.

Then of course I get the people who do a double take when they realize that he isn't circed, and then they usually make a face like they've just seen some freak of nature.


----------



## Brina

I have 4 year old twin boys - both intact. One is significantly more endowed than the other. It is just normal variation, unrelated to intact/circ'd


----------



## Veritaserum

As someone who grew up only seeing intact penises, the first time I saw a circ'd baby boy, I was flabbergasted about how small it was! And it's been the same with every circ'd boy since. I don't know if my brothers (the ones I saw naked) are all larger than average or if it's because they're intact, but the circ'd boys I've seen (like my poor nephew







) are much smaller. It's like the glans is right on top of the scrotum with no shaft in between. It just looks wrong.


----------



## Piglet68

I've only seen two intact penises and many circ'd ones. When flaccid, I've noticed the circ'd ones tend to look smaller b/c they don't have the extra bit of foreskin. However, my experience with the only two intact ones were that they were small when "ready to go". I'm SURE that's just due to the usual variability among men, and I totally don't think it has to do with being left intact.


----------



## loving-my-babies

I noticed this with my 3 month old ds. We were at a friend's house over the weekend, and my friend's 6 month old had a much smaller penis than my intact son, and they are much normal and natural-looking too when intact. I realized that a circumcized penis looks "rounder" and like a little ball, with no tip...
why is this? My dh is intact (so is my dad, my siblings and everyone else I know) so I have no one to ask about this....


----------



## Frankly Speaking

I don't think it is known why the shape of the glans of intact and circumcised men is differently shaped but it has been noted by researchers. The intact glans is longer and more like an arrowhead while the circumcised glans is more mushroom shaped.

Frank


----------



## Graceoc

I really think it just comes in 'all shapes and sizes' I say that becuase almost all of DS's little friends are intact and he is not (yes a huge mistake on my part that I will never make again







) and he is MUCH larger then anyone else (I know because we had a kiddie pool party and all the boy's choose to go sans bathing suit LOL!) And from the looks of it most of the other boys were about the same size....so I don't think the intact/cut has *that* much to do with it. Oh and it is not just his intact friends - I have LOTS of nephews and have seen them all (all cut) and he is also larger then all of them too....

(now I am officially embarresed for knowing this information







)


----------



## OneSassyMama

Not having seen a ton of penises, I wonder if the size variation is kind of like that of noses? Some are tiny and some are huge and a lot are in between, and while they all have the same basic shape, there's lots of room for variety.

At my homebirth mother's group all the baby boys are about the same age and intact







and we have a pretty big (no pun intended) size range. Not that anyone's said a thing about it :LOL


----------



## wintermom14

Even though I have seen the difference at the same age between my sons and my nephews, I never really have given it much thought. My SIL insists that circ does play a role, esp tight circ procedures where tight erections
( painful ) can delay growth. You can find comments on tight circ procedures and delays on Tanner stage development by two doctors, Dr. Greene and Dr. Alter.

Deb


----------



## TigerTail

you know what is haunting me right now? that disgusting photo (we've all seen it, and those that haven't, oh, look around cnn or fark or something) of rasputin's severed penis is going to be the ONLY intact (lol, perhaps this is the only recorded instance that 'uncirc'd' may be a preferable term) penis that some people have ever seen!

please circulate some beautiful INTACT intact penis photos, lol! links, please! (and yes, if you know about rasputin, you will see that this is *not* OT...)

suse


----------



## ~Megan~

The boy I babysit is intact and he looks much, much smaller than my friend's son of the same age that is circ'ed.
I think that circing might make each individual penis smaller than its potential but because there is such variation from person to person it can't be compared.


----------



## ~Jenna~

I thought rasputin was circ'd? i could swear i read somewhere that he was circ'd later in life.


----------



## patriciaarnold

My boy was. Normal sized from what mid wife and docs told me. 15 years old I got a flash and shock.
Now19 seen it this summer. Omg//


----------



## joandsarah77

They do vary in size, but cut boys are on avergae going to be smaller. But size before cutting, body muscle/fat, foreskin overhang or none, all play a part. I remember thinking how long my ds was when he was little and running around naked, no clue now though, he's 14. 



You're seeing your 19 year old son naked? I hope that was purely an accident.


----------



## Laetihappy

Hy

So far I have two boys, ages 3 1/2 and 2. Dare I say that the 5 1/2 year old's penis is about 1.5 inch long, whereas the 4 year old's is 2.5, 3 inches long. Is this normal?


Both are intact, the first has a tight foreskin that appears sort of wrinkly, and the younger's foreskin is very long and loose (much like other intact partners I've had in the past, though my husband is circ'd). It's just strange because my older son's penis has never seemed to grow in length, despite the rest of him growing like a weed. Have other people noticed such a difference within a family? I know penises in general are different shapes and sizes, but for some reason I always thought brothers would appear somewhat similar.


----------

